# Suggested locations for Sanibel and Captiva Areas



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I am planning on doing a trip to Captiva and Sanibel for the weekend in September and I was hoping on any suggestions on where to fish.  I have fished Pine Island area before but from a kayak so this will be my first time from a boat.  I am taking my girlfriend so it will be her first time on the boat and I would like to get her hooked up on her first ever Redfish. Thanks guys.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

Ding Darling NWR


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ding Darling and Tarpon Bay ... note that Ding Darling has a big NMZ area, but good access from the outside and well worth it. Snook, redfish and trout in there


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Thank you guys. I will give Ding Darling a shot. Hopefully I can put my girlfriend on her first Red out there.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey! I know it's a late response but if you ever come back to fish pine island, I would highly suggest Chino island. Schools of redfish can be found on the grass flats on the west side of pine island. Also, bokeelia and the northeast side of pine island holds nice redfish. 

Don't forget to have fun fishing!


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Thank you Speakeasyfishing. Next time I visit Pine Island I will surely try those spots.


----------

